

ZDDs: A data structure for families of sets - numeromancer
http://crypto.stanford.edu/pbc/notes/zdd/

======
madars
Has anyone encountered ZDDs (or BDDs for that matter) in the industry?

This seems to be a relatively new data structure (Knuth says that "it's one of
the only really fundamental data structures that came out in the last 25
years") and I haven't seen it referenced outside the academic research.

~~~
jethroalias97
I gather they are used by some forms of program verification software. Beyond
that, I dunno.

~~~
jethroalias97
Although these days that industry is moving towards sat solvers.

